# Is their a public rubbish tip/public skips in Dubai?



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Got a load of junk from the office to clear out and bit too much for the bins, are there any public rubbish tips I can take it along to?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

to my understanding any documents you want to through related to business are confidential, so it's better to use companies like Shred-IT who may erase it in front of you.
email: [email protected]
unless if it's kid's drawigns )))


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Not documents, just knackered filing cabinets etc that are beyond recycling/passing on.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure but you could do what we did a few years back when we moved office, put all the stuff you want rid of into storage and don't pay the bills. The storage company will then dispose of them for you. Not the best option if you have a conscience obviously...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not documents, just knackered filing cabinets etc that are beyond recycling/passing on.


by using Shred-it you can still save the trees and even get a certificate for it instead of just getting rid of them, otherwise why don't you just burn them somewhere in Hatta mountains )))


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the nearest tip is in Sharjah. You could hire a 'man with a van' and pay him to take it there. I have some telephone numbers if you are interested


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> by using Shred-it you can still save the trees and even get a certificate for it instead of just getting rid of them


I think metal filing cabinets and chairs would possible damage Shred-it's equipment but thanks all the same.

A random Pakistani bloke in a pick up then is the answer.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are there no dumpsters near you? They are all over town, so leave actual trash in there and any furniture by the side. The furniture elves are bound to remove any unwanted office furniture overnight.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> otherwise why don't you just burn them somewhere in Hatta mountains )))


Nice to see you're doing your bit for the wildlife and general well-being of the mountains....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Nice to see you're doing your bit for the wildlife and general well-being of the mountains....


And there was no irony in suggesting shredding documents in order to be green and then being given a paper certificate for the deed... 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> The furniture elves are bound to remove any unwanted office furniture overnight.
> 
> -


 
I can imagine that the elves would love any type of furniture. I vote for you guys just putting it out and being kind to said elves :clap2:


----------

